
Ask HN: Major social networks usage is slowing, where are users going now? - yohann305
In the past months, there&#x27;s been a lot of negativity towards the major social network platforms such as FB. Many of the HN comments show users are spending less time on these social networks. Where are all these eyeballs moving to now?<p>Are they switching to other social networks or shifting to other media channels? Maybe something else is happening? Any insight is welcome, thanks!
======
billconan
I have decided to read more books.

------
corvallis
Hopefully outside.

